# Durvet Iron-100



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Iron Hydrogenated Dextran Injectable
Hematinic
100 mg/ml
Net contents 100ml

Can someone advice the injected dose for goats? And how often?

I have a very anemic doe, that is currently worm free (well low counts, they're never worm free) that I've been giving red cell to and have had NO improvement, in fact she's going downhill. Not dying, but obviously not getting better.

What is the dose and course for this iron?

thanks in advance you guys!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. Have you searched on here for a dosage?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have and I can't find anything. I did find one post for "pig iron" but I'm not sure if this is the same thing. I don't want to poison her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pig iron is the same thing.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I gave her 3cc's which was not a full dose and she was fine before I gave it to her and now she's all fluffed up trembling acting in shock. I may have just killed my goat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I found this link with Liz's answer......http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/iron-injections-118009/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she now?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just saw her eating a bit, which is a huge change from staring into space. I hope she makes it. I'm going to look at that other thread now.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda sounds like an allergic reaction to the shot? Did you do it IM or SQ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

SQ, she's coming around I hope. She's been depressed since I separated her son a few days ago. So I went ahead and put him back in with her and that seemed to perk her up a bit.

She's a "hard keeper" goat. She seems to ALWAYS have something wrong with her. My other goats are easy, they do what goats are supposed to do. Cloud is just always sick or under the weather.

My other goats if they show signs of anemia, I worm them... then they are fine. eyelids color comes back up.... all things go back to business as normal. Not Cloud. Never Cloud. I got her really healthy looking during this last pregnancy but she went downhill quickly after kidding. I did worm her the day of kidding, then 10 days later, then 10 days after that then at 30 days. Still going downhill. 

Fecals are pretty clean. But always anemic. Thats why I wanted to try that pig iron, I was thinking it could be the red cell not working.

I spend most of my money and time on just a couple goats. GRRRRRR


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

May be time to let this one go...cull her before she totally breaks you....I know it's hard but I myself hate a hard keeper...they don't stay here.


----------

